# Furcon in MEXICO please help



## Colin young fox (Jun 5, 2007)

ok beginning this topic for that I want to say here about the fur conventions in mexico.Â Â 
Â Â 
Here in guadalajara jalisco Mexico is not conventions fur and I are a furfan from already a while ago and I don't have the facilities to go to a convention outside of my country for that that to not be studying and been able to leave I already attended a convention a 2 years ago it seizes in Californian and from that then and love to attend another with that of the fursuiters the artists and the very amusing atmosphere of friendship.Â Â 
Â Â 
for what I count them here from the bottom of my agony in Mexico there is not furcons and I as other fur of my area wanted to know if some day Mexico would rot guadalajara that is especially where there is but furs could be the headquarters of one of the conventions or to have the support of you to be able to begin to put here since here the fur in mexico the fur is not very well-known me as artist fur my friends didn't know that art movement was mine he/she already comments them that it was the fur and in all that is divided but that is already to be left the topic.Â Â 
Â Â 
I hope they understand and they give a vistso to this petition since here already need the visit of a fur convention.Â Â 
Â Â 
Attn Colin young foxÂ Â  
Â Â 
Pd pardon for the spelling lacks in the English language since doesn't speak to it very well and i need that to use a translator.

ok comienzo este tema por que quiero opinar acerca de las convenciones de fur aqui en mexico.Â Â 
Â Â 
Aqui en guadalajara jalisco Mexico no hay convenciones fur y yo soy un furfan desde ya hace tiempo y no tengo las facilidades para ir a una convencion fuera de mi pais por lo que por estar estudiando no e podido salir ya asisti a una convencion ase un par de aÃ±os en california y desde ese entonces e querido asistir a otra con eso de los fursuiters los artistas y el ambiente de amistad muy divertido.Â Â 
Â Â 
por lo que les cuento desde el fondo de mi agonia aqui en Mexico no hay furcons y yo como otros fur de mi zona quisieramos saber si algun dia podria Mexico en especial guadalajara que es donde hay mas furs podria ser la sede de una de las convenciones o tener el apoyo de ustedes para poder comenzar a meter el fur aqui en mexico ya que aqui el fur no es muy conocido yo como artista fur mis amigos no sabian que movimiento de arte era el mio ya les comente que era el fur y en todo lo que se divide pero eso ya es salirse del tema.Â Â 
Â Â 
Espero que comprendan y le den un vistso a esta peticion ya que aca ya necesitamos la visita de una convencion de fur.Â Â 
Â Â 
Atte Colin young foxÂ Â  
Â Â 
Pd perdon por las faltas de ortografia en el idioma ingles ya que no lo hablo muy bien y tube que usar un traductor

 espero postear en el lugar correcto


----------

